# Cyanobacteria?



## Nigel95 (11 Sep 2017)

There is a strange color on two spots in my tank. The picture is of bad quality but you can see the difference in color. Is this cyanobacteria?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2017)

Hi all,





Nigel95 said:


> Is this cyanobacteria?


Yes.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ChrisP (17 Oct 2017)

I feel your pain. I've been struggling with cyanobacteria myself. Natural light is one of many causes that affected me.


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Oct 2017)

Spot treating with H2O2 usually gets rid of it.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Oct 2017)

...but does not usually get rid of the cause...


Cheers,


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Oct 2017)

Filter wasn't on full speed because I was not sure if the moss was attached to rocks. After removing and turning filter on full speed it didn't come back. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Oct 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> ...but does not usually get rid of the cause...
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Indeed........But because cyanobacteria is able to fix its own nitrogen it can sometimes apear in a well maintained tank or by introduction of the organism?


----------



## Edvet (18 Oct 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> by introduction of the organism


I am quite sure there are cyanobacteria in all tanks and don't need to be introduced to get going


----------

